# ride alongs in Phoenix Az



## geode (Oct 25, 2011)

Are there any departments in Phoenix Az that accept EMT students for ride alongs?


----------



## exodus (Oct 25, 2011)

Ask your school who to ride with, it's a required part of the curriculum.


----------



## SnaKiZe (Oct 27, 2011)

geode said:


> Are there any departments in Phoenix Az that accept EMT students for ride alongs?



Yes. The Phoenix Fire Department takes EMT students on ride alongs. 
I'd give you the number, but they're not left open to the public. 
This you have to ask your instructor.
Chances are he works for Glendale, Surprise, or Phoenix FD.


----------



## seanm028 (Oct 27, 2011)

SnaKiZe said:


> Yes. The Phoenix Fire Department takes EMT students on ride alongs.
> I'd give you the number, but they're not left open to the public.
> This you have to ask your instructor.
> Chances are he works for Glendale, Surprise, or Phoenix FD.



Where are you getting this info from?

There is no one contact number for PFD ridealongs - instead, they are scheduled by the individual companies.  You can start with PFD Admin at 602-262-6297.  If you do not arrange for a ridealong, you will not get one.  They aren't included in the AZ classes, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't do one.  How much you'll be able to do on a ridealong will depend on the Captain, but it'll probably be more observational than anything else.  Still, it's a great way to see how the system works, not just in terms of emergency response, but also in regards to station life.  Not to mention it's a lot of fun.


----------



## SnaKiZe (Oct 27, 2011)

seanm028 said:


> Where are you getting this info from?
> 
> There is no one contact number for PFD ridealongs - instead, they are scheduled by the individual companies.  You can start with PFD Admin at 602-262-6297.  If you do not arrange for a ridealong, you will not get one.  They aren't included in the AZ classes, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't do one.  How much you'll be able to do on a ridealong will depend on the Captain, but it'll probably be more observational than anything else.  Still, it's a great way to see how the system works, not just in terms of emergency response, but also in regards to station life.  Not to mention it's a lot of fun.



I'm getting my info from personal experience. 
I got every station's number of the Phoenix FD from my instructor and scheduled many ride alongs that way. 
And yes, there ARE contact numbers, every station has a number, it's just not open to the public.

And yes, usually all you do is observe, but if you develop a rapport with the captain/firemen, they'll let you do your scope of practice.


----------



## seanm028 (Oct 27, 2011)

SnaKiZe said:


> I'm getting my info from personal experience.
> I got every station's number of the Phoenix FD from my instructor and scheduled many ride alongs that way.
> And yes, there ARE contact numbers, every station has a number, it's just not open to the public.
> 
> And yes, usually all you do is observe, but if you develop a rapport with the captain/firemen, they'll let you do your scope of practice.



Read my post again.  I didn't say that there weren't contact numbers for the stations, I said that there wasn't a contact number for ridealongs.  The number I gave for admin is a good starting point.


----------



## SnaKiZe (Oct 27, 2011)

seanm028 said:


> Read my post again.  I didn't say that there weren't contact numbers for the stations, I said that there wasn't a contact number for ridealongs.  The number I gave for admin is a good starting point.



The stations are the contacts for ride alongs >_>


----------



## seanm028 (Oct 27, 2011)

SnaKiZe said:


> The stations are the contacts for ride alongs >_>



I give up.


----------



## SnaKiZe (Oct 27, 2011)

seanm028 said:


> I give up.



'tis is expected from an ASWho student.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 27, 2011)

*Play nice kids.*


----------

